# LA 2010: 2011 Nissan Quest is Anything But Square



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has completely revamped its Quest minivan for 2011, getting away from its quirky ugly past and moving towards Toyota's "Swagger Wagon" Sienna when it comes to road presence and interior luxury.

Powered by Nissan's 3.5L V6 (what else?) the van makes 253-hp and will start at a rather competitive $27,750.

Features of the new 2011 Quest include standard Quick Release fold-flat 2nd and 3rd row seating with an available 3rd row power-return seatback, heated front seats, a removable 2nd row console, Blind Sport Warning (BSW) and a RearView Monitor and an optional 11-inch monitor.

The 2011 Quest will be available in four models: S, SV, SL and LE. Base S models get 16-inch steel wheels, 6-way adjustable front bucket seats, wood-tone trim, Nissan's Intelligent Key with push-button ignition and an AM/FM/CD audio system with four speakers. 

Quest SV models get one-touch power sliding doors, 16-inch aluminum wheels, Tri-Zone climate control, a power driver's seat with lumbar, fog lights, a 4.3-inch display screen, USB port with iPod connectivity, Bluetooth, a RearView Monitor and leather-wrapped steering wheel. 

Quest SL models get leather, 18-inch wheels, a power liftgate, 8-way driver's seat, heated front seats, roof rails, auto headlights plus heated mirrors. 

Top-level LE models then add on a Navigation system with 12-speakers, memory seating, 2nd and 3rd row manual blinds, 4-way adjustable front passenger seat, HID lights, an 8-inch display screen, DVD entertainment system with wireless headphones and an 11-inch rear DVD entertainment system.

Nissan says the van is designed to be a reward to parents or doing their job.

More: *LA 2010: 2011 Nissan Quest is Anything But Square* on AutoGuide.com.

Follow the latest updates at AutoGuide's *LA Auto Show hub*.


----------

